# Positive Vibes Needed Please ...



## catcoonz

Ive taken in a very poorly white girl, thought to be possible a long haired moggy or a mainecoon cross, not yet known.
Her owner thought scissors would be a good idea to cut a matt from under her front leg but accidently cut the cat instead, this girl has been left for several weeks due to the owner not being able to afford vet treatment.
She is currently with my vet for antibiotics for a serious infection and many stitches.
Please send positive vibes and paws crossed this beautiful girl doesnt die from blood poisoning.
Let this lesson be learnt to never use scissors to cut matts from cats, very dangerous and stupid, i just hope she can be saved.


----------



## simplysardonic

Oh my that's terrible 

Sending healing vibes x


----------



## Ang2

Oh christ, that's just terrible. Lets hope she pulls through


----------



## Guest

Oh wow thats horrible!

Um why does she have a cat if she doesnt groom it properly/take it to be groomed and then cannot afford the vets bills?

Is she going back to that home?

Hope she gets better


----------



## Luz

Sending positive thoughts CC.


----------



## Oscar12

I hope she settles in and get's better soon, she's definetly in the right place now.

Does the lady who had her want her back? I wasn't sure if she'd 'surrendered' her to you or if it was a case of make my cat better, pay the bills then give me her back.


----------



## buffie

Poor girl,I hope she is okay,how totally heartless to leave an animal in pain and at risk.Not having funds to pay the vet bill is no excuse


----------



## jill3

I poor little one. Positive vibes are on the way.
Hope she will make a full recovery.
I wonder if the owner would have left her children with a bad cut.
If I hadn't got the money to pay for a vet I would live on baked beans and bread. 
Bet they are all having a wonderful expensive Christmas


----------



## Calvine

catcoonz said:


> Ive taken in a very poorly white girl, thought to be possible a long haired moggy or a mainecoon cross, not yet known.
> Her owner thought scissors would be a good idea to cut a matt from under her front leg but accidently cut the cat instead, this girl has been left for several weeks due to the owner not being able to afford vet treatment.
> She is currently with my vet for antibiotics for a serious infection and many stitches.
> Please send positive vibes and paws crossed this beautiful girl doesnt die from blood poisoning.
> Let this lesson be learnt to never use scissors to cut matts from cats, very dangerous and stupid, i just hope she can be saved.


oh dear, poor her and poor you. Fingers crossed CC.


----------



## Guest

Oh no. I hope she is okay. Just let me know if there is anything I can do.


----------



## catcoonz

The girl has now been surrendered into my care, she was hoping to have her back but ive insisted that the vets bills are going to cost in the excess of £180 and as she is very poorly the vets wish to keep her in emergency care for tonight. well the owner said no lets just pts.... i was shocked for such a cruel comment to make as she will get better with treatment, warmth and care.
Ive told the owner the vet refuses to pts what would be a healthy cat in a few weeks and i refuse to hand her back to be put down, she signed the forms to come into rescue this afternoon so she is now my cat.

She will make a full recovery but the vets have found more cuts on her body so they alwso needed stitches, this i wasnt aware of at the time but ive been to see her and with strong antibiotics for a month she will be fine.
How people can do this i have no idea, this woman has a cat parlour only 20 minutes from her home or the vets would have shaved those areas but no she used scissors which resulted in a serious cut and several smaller cuts to the stomach area, one serious cut under her leg took 10 stitches, the body cuts was 4 stitches.
Happily to say she will remain in my care for life, she is very timid but she just needs to gain trust and to be neutered. she cant come home today as she keeps dozing off to sleep and we dont know why at this present time, she is anemic (sp) but hopefully tomorrow evening she can be at a warm home. The vets have firm instructions to continue care and are 80% sure she will recover.
What this poor girl has been through i dont know but im glad to say she doesnt have any other animals or children.


----------



## Rolacolacube

Oh the poor thing. Hope she pulls through. Sending lots of love and positive vibes xx


----------



## lymorelynn

catcoonz said:


> The girl has now been surrendered into my care, she was hoping to have her back but ive insisted that the vets bills are going to cost in the excess of £180 and as she is very poorly the vets wish to keep her in emergency care for tonight. well the owner said no lets just pts.... i was shocked for such a cruel comment to make as she will get better with treatment, warmth and care.
> Ive told the owner the vet refuses to pts what would be a healthy cat in a few weeks and i refuse to hand her back to be put down, she signed the forms to come into rescue this afternoon so she is now my cat.
> 
> She will make a full recovery but the vets have found more cuts on her body so they alwso needed stitches, this i wasnt aware of at the time but ive been to see her and with strong antibiotics for a month she will be fine.
> How people can do this i have no idea, this woman has a cat parlour only 20 minutes from her home or the vets would have shaved those areas but no she used scissors which resulted in a serious cut and several smaller cuts to the stomach area, one serious cut under her leg took 10 stitches, the body cuts was 4 stitches.
> Happily to say she will remain in my care for life, she is very timid but she just needs to gain trust and to be neutered. she cant come home today as she keeps dozing off to sleep and we dont know why at this present time, she is anemic (sp) but hopefully tomorrow evening she can be at a warm home. The vets have firm instructions to continue care and are 80% sure she will recover.
> What this poor girl has been through i dont know but im glad to say she doesnt have any other animals or children.


Poor poor girl  What an awful story  I hope she is fully recovered soon


----------



## SnazzyJazzy

Hoping this poor girl recovers well x


----------



## kodakkuki

at least she found an angel to take care of her rather than the witch that would have let her die.
all my positive vibes heading her way... keep us updated won't you? and give her a cuddle from me.


----------



## ChinaBlue

Fingers crossed for a speedy recovery for her. Well done you for taking her in and fighting for her. It's lovely to think you have given her the gift of life - at this special time of the year.


----------



## Rolacolacube

So pleased to hear she is doing ok and that she has found a forever home with yourself. Sending lots of love xx


----------



## Lulus mum

She is in my thoughts and prayers and so are YOU for all that you are doing.

Does she have a name yet?

Maureen


----------



## catcoonz

The vets have taken her off the drips now so ive asked if i can bring her home. This way she wont be alone and scared and i hope i have the experience to care for her. she will be on antibiotics 4 a day for 30 days, i hope her dozing off to sleep is a sign of weakness and nothing to be worried about. Have everything ready so paws crossed shes still alive in the morning.
Bloods have been taken but results will be afew days, not helpful in an urgent case. Vets confirmed that another 5/8 days she would have died from infection, she is one very lucky girl.
could the antibiotics being given by a drip make her drowsy? she hasnt eaten anything at the vets so syringe feeding will be needed until she is stronger, there goes xmas shopping.


----------



## catcoonz

Original name i think, as she is all white im thinking of Snow White...
unless anybody can think of a better name lol. xxx


----------



## Guest

Snowflake? Snowy? Not very original!


----------



## sharonchilds

Ahh, poor little baby, so glad you have her.
How about Angel? They were obviously looking out for her


----------



## catcoonz

ANGEL ..... Thats a perfect name. xxxx
can now register as Angel with the vet and going to collect her now, going to be lots of cuddles tonight, well if she likes me. xxx


----------



## Cazzer

so sad to hear about poor Angel hope she pulls through I'm sure that with your care she will thrive x x


----------



## jill3

She is now in the best place with you.
I Love the name Angel absolutely Fab!
Hope she will soon a make a full recovery.
As for the sleeping I think they do a lot of sleeping whilst healing so maybe it is a good thing.


----------



## catcoonz

Please meet Angel... xxxxx


----------



## Miss mousi

truly stunning moggy


----------



## catcoonz

i think she has some mc in her due to the face and ears but the lady doesnt have any papers and the tail is wrong for a mc anyway....so she is a long haired moggy... she is also too small for a mc, but still a very beautiful girl.


----------



## Miss mousi

what do you think her chances are ? how old do you think she is?


----------



## Oscar12

Aw she's lovely!!!
I really hope she settles in well and gets on the mend ASAP


----------



## catcoonz

Chances are 80% aslong as the infection improves and i can get her to eat, funnily enough she wasnt interested in cat food from the vet but wanted my mash potato, so i dont think she knows what cat food is.
Vet is coming out everyday until saturday to ensure she is doing well.
Age guessing at a year and half old, but difficult to really tell but this is what the vet would guess at.
ive tried to speak with the owner but she isnt happy that i have her even though she asked for my help, i cant pay vet bills then hand her back to a home who didnt get her vet treatment so im the bad guy now, never mind i can cope with that. owner said i was prolonging the procedure of letting her go but the vet disagrees and she deserves the chance, so thats what she will get. we will just have to wait and see what happens but she is receiving the best care.


----------



## Miss mousi

so the owner wanted the moggy pts rather than give it a chance?


----------



## Oscar12

That owner needs a swift kick up the a-hole 
Did you say she owns a cat groomers????


----------



## monkeymummy32

Well done for giving Angel a chance in life. I really hope she pulls through this as I know she'll have a fab life with you which is very much deserved by the sounds of it. I just don't know how anyone can be so heartless and cruel, surely people like that aren't right in the head!! Angel definately looks like she has some Maine Coon in her genes, the face and ears look similar. Healing vibes sent your way for a full recovery and a long and happy life together xx


----------



## Luz

Oscar12 said:


> That owner needs a swift kick up the a-hole
> Did you say she owns a cat groomers????


No she said there was a cat parlour 20 mins away from original owner.


----------



## Oscar12

Luz said:


> No she said there was a cat parlour 20 mins away from original owner.


Ahhh, that makes so much more sense, hence the ??????. I must have had my cross eyes on reading that post


----------



## Chillicat

Angel is such a stunning cat :001_wub::001_wub:sending lots of positive vibes that she gets better soon.


----------



## Cazzer

Angel is gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## MrsPurrfect

Aww just read this thread. I hope Angel gets fighting fit soon and am sending positive vibes her way. She is gorgeous.

A special virtual hug to you Catcoonz for looking after her and a gentle healing virtual hug for Angel.


----------



## Hannahmourneevans

Oh my gosh what on earth were they thinking!!!!! Good for you giving her a happy home xxx


----------



## lupie

Angel is STUNNING! So thankful she came into your care. Hope she gets better very soon!


----------



## lymorelynn

What a pretty girl :001_wub: Get well soon Angel


----------



## PetloverJo

I really hope she gets well soon, what a beautiful girl she is.


----------



## merlin12

She is one lucky girl and youcan sleep well at night as you have helped one more cat.


----------



## ChinaBlue

Angel is lovely and will be more so when fully recovered.


----------



## catcoonz

I was shocked to learn the so called owner contacted the vets to ask for pts, luckily the vet said she was no longer the owner as she had signed her over to rescue, now that is very good.

Angel does have a high temp of 106 and im giving metacam guided by the vet to try and get her temp down, good news is she has had some kitten food, only a few mouthfuls but progress.
she is very sleepy, one minute she is laid on me the next her head just drops, vets are aware of this and we are hoping its due to her being weak and the high dose of antibiotics she has been on today.
Ive also put some manuka honey on her wounds to get them to heal quicker, she likes the honey. has been a bit sick though but i think thats due to an empty stomach.
will stay with her tonight and have the vet emergency number incase but i think she will be ok after a few weeks. just need to get her temp down which is concerning me.
Thankyou for the positive vibes... xxxxx


----------



## Miss mousi

so the owner wanted to get put down even tho she had signed her over and you thought she could survive?


----------



## Grace_Lily

How awful. Sending healing vibes.

So angry that the owner didn't seek veterinary help sooner, no excuse IMO. If you don't plan for vet bills when you keep animals that is bad enough, but there is always a safety net for those in genuine need who can't afford it. No excuse to leave an animal suffering.


----------



## catcoonz

yes, the owner was quite determined that as she is poorly she would be better off pts.... i dont agree unless there is a medical condition which cant be sorted and the cat is so ill then vets advice is always sought.
the vets said well she has a 80% chance of surviving and i see 1% as a chance so 80% is good.
she wouldnt have been so poorly if this woman got vet treatment as soon as she cut her then she wouldnt have badly infected cuts.
there is no way on earth Angel will be making that trip to pts, she will end up staying with me for life as after ive nursed her back to good health along with the vet of course i wont be able to let her go.
sadly neutering is a long way off as she needs to be strong, she finds it hard to stay awake longer than 40 minutes then sleeps for about an hour flat out, nothing wakes her. temp being 106 is concerning and i hope metacam will work to bring this down.
she is not suffering in any way just very sore but wounds do heal and she seems to have a fighting spirit which is always good to see.


----------



## Miss mousi

dont understand some people at all its clear tht the moggy has a great chance of survival so why not do everything in there power to keep the moggy alive,are yo having to pay the vet bills?


----------



## catcoonz

i expect her new car took priorty over the vet bill for the cat, looking at her and all the nail extensions, hair and makeup she can afford vet bills, she just chose not to spend money on the cat.
ive tried asking what the cat normally eats...answer is you know this and that...well i dont know what this and that is, surely she could just easily have said felix or whiskas...but i dont think feeling along the cats back she had proper nourishment, she feels very boney along her spine.
going to get some vitamins for her tomorrow as ive ran out.


----------



## catcoonz

yes i will pay vet bills, neuter etc.
its only £82 for the treatment as the other £100 would have been for the overnight emergency stay but ive got her here so that keeps costs down and also better for her as she was scared being in the cage.
better to be safe, snug and cuddled for the night, they do recover quicker if they are with somebody who loves them.


----------



## Miss mousi

so where do the funds for the treatment come from donations or your personal pocket?
some owners are total morons so they have the money for all the extravagant things but not for the vet bills all this could have been quite easily avoided if they payed the small amount to get her fur sorted.


----------



## catcoonz

i got in touch with the cat parlour, £20 for brush £30 for bath, dry and groom so for say £20 this has cost me £82. I dont mind though as she is a lovely cat and somebody has to help rescues.
i have had a wonderful donation but yes i fund the rescue myself, i do extra hours at work early mornings to put by for the rescue cats...its very rewarding and i love my job so works out well.


----------



## Emmeow

Can't believe the owner's actions! Really hope she never gets another pet 

Angel is beautiful, I'm sure she'll be fine now with you looking after her.


----------



## catcoonz

once her temp comes down i will be happier, at 106 it isnt good and metacam hasnt done anything so far.


----------



## Miss mousi

its amazing thing you are doing for the moggys how many do you have ? 

truly ridiculous moggy going though unnecessary pain surely they could have afforded to take the moggy to the parlour problem is some people think to themselves its only a cat and dont care enough


----------



## catcoonz

i now have 8 rescue cats looking for homes. i do have others in at the moment but they have homes to go to just waiting for them to recover from neutering, then the mum and baby cant leave for 6 weeks until baby is old enough and is vaccinated but they have a home ready which is good.


----------



## sharonchilds

catcoonz said:


> Please meet Angel... xxxxx


Oh bless her furry face, she is soo cute and looks tiny. x


----------



## catcoonz

quick update as the vet is due round soon,
she made it through the night, drnking water mixed with honey, had some more mouthfuls of food but temp is still sky high.
will update again after vet check.


----------



## Ang2

CC do you have a hot water bottle? Fill with cold water and put in fridge for half hour - wrap in towel and lay kitty on it to keep her cool.


----------



## colliemerles

_i have everything crossed for Angel, i do hope she pulls through, at a quick glance she looks abit like my Polar_ Bear._


----------



## welshjet

CC only just caught up with thread

Poor Angel

Loads of vibes coming your way from us xxxx

Paws crossed on update after vet xxxx


----------



## jill3

She is Beautiful. A young Bridget Bardot in the feline world:001_wub:
hope she will make a recovery very soon.


----------



## we love bsh's

The cat must have had a terrible time she must have been held with great force to have so many bad cuts we all no how a cat in pain goes wild on you.
That woman was a devious moo to ring the vet behind your back for pts,why makes me wonder if she knows more than shes letting on with regards to whats wrong with her,i hope not.

Sounds like the cat has had an awful time in her care  good luck CC and angle


----------



## catcoonz

Angel has started to eat alittle more and has now stopped being sick everytime she eats, temp is still 106 despite cold water bottles and cold honey water. Im at a complete loss as to how to get her temp down, vet has given an injection and said this should hopefully work in 24 hours.
shes a good girl taking antibiotics, she just eats them from my hand so thats a relief, nothing worse than a cat refusing medication. get the temp down and she will be fine.


----------



## we love bsh's

catcoonz said:


> Angel has started to eat alittle more and has now stopped being sick everytime she eats, temp is still 106 despite cold water bottles and cold honey water. Im at a complete loss as to how to get her temp down, vet has given an injection and said this should hopefully work in 24 hours.
> shes a good girl taking antibiotics, she just eats them from my hand so thats a relief, nothing worse than a cat refusing medication. get the temp down and she will be fine.


Wow thats shocked me are they flavored


----------



## sarahecp

Well done CC for rescuing this beautiful little one, Angel is the perfect name for her 

Sending lots of positive and healing vibes to Angel xx and hope she makes a full recovery.

As for the so called owner  what a selfish, heartless b*tch  this poor little one obviously was not a priority in her eyes  and wanting to have her pts  

There are an awful lot of people in this world that do not deserve to have the honour of sharing their lives with a pet.


----------



## catcoonz

I have no idea what the honey water tastes like, looks awful to be honest but i think shes so poorly she will have anything. she has a slight cold and her breathing is funny but vets checked her and they are happy so far.
found out why she is anaemic ...... fleas, well thats just great for xmas, little blighters are now dying.


----------



## Cazzer

oh bless her thank goodness she's now away from that pathetic excuse of an owner. She's fallen on her paws with you CC


----------



## kimberleyski

Thank goodness she has you now!! What a terrible woman the original owner is!! Times like this I truly believe you should have to have a license to own an animal and passed some sort of test to prove you have at least some common sense!!

Hope little angel gets better soon am sure she will with you on her side x


----------



## ChinaBlue

Is it worth trying her with a little beaten egg mixed with a tablespoon or two of (diluted) goats milk or kitten milk? Obviously don't want to give her anything that may upset her. Also, do you have any "ice blankets" that you could put under her bedding to help cool her down? Again, not sure if this will work but we would occasionally use them at shows if we were showing in the summer and the halls were mega hot - or a couple of the "freezer blocks" you would put in the base of your cool bags/boxes which again could be placed under the blanket/bedding.


----------



## catcoonz

I have some good news. Angel has eaten a whole sachet of food and her temperature is slowly coming down, its now 104 instead of 106...im so relieved as i was getting very worried about her this morning.


----------



## catcoonz

Ive been giving her cold water mixed with honey from the fridge and put some ice cubes in aswell.
Hot water bottles filled with ice cold water and a fan in the room to keep this cool.
You wouldnt think this time of year it would be impossible to keep a cat cool, my room is freezing as i normally have the heating on but its working so must be doing something right. Going to take time to get her in the best of health then she can be neutered. xxx


----------



## Shadow And Lightning

just caughty up with this thread
shes gorgeous
im shocked at the owner.. being pts is usually something most want to avoid !!
at least she has u now shes a lucky girl


----------



## sharonchilds

Im so pleased to read Angels temp is coming down, bless her, she is a little darling:001_wub:

I bet you are knackered, i hope you are looking after yourself


----------



## catcoonz

This is strange..... Angel keeps going into the bathroom to lick the bottom of the bath..... does anybody know why?
Could it be lack of vitamins as im very worried today im going to lose her.


----------



## izzyc

Could be thirst maybe?? Fingers crossed for little Angel today.


----------



## Guest

Kizzy sometimes licks the radiator. I don't know why as they always have water down. I wouldn't worry too much about that behaviour.


----------



## we love bsh's

id say thats right cc lack of minerals


----------



## Hannahmourneevans

Glad her temperature is returning to normal


----------



## welshjet

catcoonz said:


> This is strange..... Angel keeps going into the bathroom to lick the bottom of the bath..... does anybody know why?
> Could it be lack of vitamins as im very worried today im going to lose her.





izzyc said:


> Could be thirst maybe?? Fingers crossed for little Angel today.


Thats what i thought as well - CC it may be that if her idiots of previous people didnt have water down she have have been able to find some in the bath - possibly from a dripping tap.



we love bsh's said:


> id say thats right cc lack of minerals


And possibly this.

Have you seen her drinking at all - Re minerals, is it worth having a chat with your vet and see if they can shed a little light and possible other option

She sound as though shes a little fighter cc xxxx


----------



## catcoonz

The vet said she was anaemic due to the fleas so she has been treated.
Ie been syringing water and food but yesterday she started to lap the water a little bit and eaten some food.
Ive phoned the vet so shes going back for another check today.
Ive also put a bowl of water in the bath, as if she thinks this is only where water is then its worth a try.
There are water bowls in every room of the house but no i cant get her to drink from the bowls. going to give vitamins and hopefully the vet will give an injection to solve this issue.


----------



## Ang2

Some of my cats will only drink from a dripping tap, so my bath tap is left permanently dripping. Have you tried this? She may prefer totally fresh water. Anything is worth a try.


----------



## catcoonz

I honestly never thought of that, i have water fountains but she wont drink from these.
Will leave the bath tap running Well dripping then and hide the plug lol. xxx


----------



## sharonchilds

Tia does this all the time, she drinks from the tap or puddles from the bath 
We have a water fountain and bowls too. Maybe she did this in her previous home.
x


----------



## catcoonz

Angel has had a vitamin injection today and i also have some vitamins to giver her every day.
She has decided to drink from the water fountain in the bath which is typical, but aslong as she drinks that good.


----------



## we love bsh's

catcoonz said:


> Angel has had a vitamin injection today and i also have some vitamins to giver her every day.
> She has decided to drink from the water fountain in the bath which is typical, but aslong as she drinks that good.


Going to e a fussy one that one


----------



## catcoonz

Internet is playing up....
Just to let everybody know Angel is feeling better today, temp is down to 101, so we are slowly getting there.
She will make a full recovery so if anybody doesnt hear from me due to internet problems rest assured Angel will be fine.


----------



## Ang2

Wonderful news!


----------



## catcoonz

Blood tests are back this afternoon.... Angel will need B12 injections every 2 weeks possibly for life which is a shame but at least she will be ok and live a long happy life.
Her temperature is slowly coming down, she is drinking more since the vitamin injection and eating abit more each day.
I have now put her on Hills AD food mixed with syrup which she enjoys plus she has a teaspoon of nutrigel each day.
Worth the last few days of worry as i honestly didnt expect her to recover. She now has her Christmas presents under the tree now i know she will be here for Christmas. Im very happy and knackered. xxx


----------



## Miss mousi

over the moon about this least the moggy will have a long happy life now even if it has got to get injections every 2 weeks


----------



## ChinaBlue

What a lovely Christmas present to know she is going to be okay. Well done you. When you are feeling up to it we need more piccies!


----------



## catcoonz

Of course, lots of photos in the next 15 years i hope.
I think she looks happy, fast asleep but she needs her sleep bless her.


----------



## Miss mousi

complete little stunner


----------



## catcoonz

worth sleeping on the floor, she was so weak she couldnt get on the bed but could just manage to get onto the sofa, i didnt want to disturb her so she had the sofa and i slept on the floor to make sure i was near her incase we needed an emergency vet.
Dont tell her or the other cats but ive fallen in love with her....shes my favourite. i was thinking of rehoming her when i first took her in but now thats never going to happen, she has been through too much, shes my very special baby. she is still timid but likes me on her own terms which is fine, maybe she will never truely love me but with most animals we are slaves to their every needs and i completely adore her.:001_wub:


----------



## Ang2

If she needs B12 injections for the rest of her life, then you need to get your vet to teach you how to give injections. It will cost about £10 a year to do yourself. If I lived nearer, could do it for you, but Im miles away


----------



## catcoonz

Im not good with needles and would worry i may hurt her, however i am willing to learn to help her.
For now a lady who lives 3 doors from me is a nurse at the hospital so she has agreed to give the injections for me....thats a relief.
Why cant B12 be given in tablet form over in the uk, america has this and would be so much easier.


----------



## merlin12

This is really great news and she looks at ease.


----------



## petergettins

Just caught up with this thread. You've done a fantatastic job and I'm very pleased she's getting well. She looks lovely and I'm sure she'll now have a great life.
She couldn't ask for a better xmas present.
Pete


----------



## sarahecp

So pleased to hear Angel is doing well  she will now continue to improve and thrive in your care, again well done for taking her in and giving her a forever home. 

She looks very happy and content curled around


----------



## ChinaBlue

She looks so angelic!


----------



## GingerJasper

I had to read all the threads posted before I commented. CC you are a wonderful slave to Angel you both belong together. I was going to offer a home to her but your right she should stay with you forever.

Her previous owner sounds like the lowest form of human being there is, she obviously had her for her looks and had no idea how to look after her.

Well done for all your hard work and supportive vets. Its heartbreaking to have a cat so ill but so rewarding when they get better.

xx


----------



## jenny armour

been catching up on your thread and you should give yourself a slap on the back for taking on this pretty little girl. so lovely to hear that she is slowly coming around.
do you think the sleepiness could have been the fleas as well as malnourishment from her previous owner?


----------



## catcoonz

Yes i think the fleas have caused all sorts of problems for her, although she doesnt have any active fleas now she has started to bite her skin so hard she is actually causing sore spots, she now has scabs all round her neck, down her back and on the base of her tail.
she has to go back for an injections to stop the sores bothering her today, she is now eating and drinking more. Her temperature has now returned to normal.


----------



## Rolacolacube

catcoonz said:


> Yes i think the fleas have caused all sorts of problems for her, although she doesnt have any active fleas now she has started to bite her skin so hard she is actually causing sore spots, she now has scabs all round her neck, down her back and on the base of her tail.
> she has to go back for an injections to stop the sores bothering her today, she is now eating and drinking more. Her temperature has now returned to normal.


Awww the poor thing. That sounds like what Ginge has. She has an allergy to fleas so was biting so hard, I was finding clumps of her fur everywhere. She is still full of scabs  

Lots of love to you and Angel xx


----------



## Paddypaws

She is a beauty, love those tufty toes! You can indeed get B12 in tablet form
Food State Vitamin B12 supplement with probiotic
Solgar Vitamin B12 1000mg Nuggets (100 nuggest)
These are both good brands....you must look for the Methylcobalamin form
TBH, I would much rather give an injection once a fortnight than a tablet every day though!


----------



## Ang2

Just a thought CC, but what has she been given for worming? If she has had fleas, its likely she will have tapeworm which is not covered by many worming treatments. Droncit Spot On from P&H is specifically for this.


----------



## catcoonz

The vet gave her Drontol tablet for worming and Advocate for flea treatment.
Ive used Indorex on the carpets.

The scabs im putting Manuka Honey on to give her some relief which is healing them but she spends all day scratching and pulling her coat out.
Had an injection this morning from the vet so hope tomorrow she will feel better.

She has come into season today, just typical so the vet said after Christmas as she is stronger and her temperature is back to normal we can neuter her.


----------



## Cazzer

aw poor little soul she's having a really tough time isn't she. Looking forward to seeing more photos of her when she is at her angelic best


----------



## we love bsh's

Hows angel doing cc.


----------



## catcoonz

Bless her, Angel has turned a corner and doing very well. Vets are happy.
Her scabs are now going, she has for the first time used the water fountain in the kitchen, had a lovely brush and eating well. Temperature is normal, fleas well still getting to grips with these little blighters, she was flea free the other day but i found 2 yesterday on her but they came to a squashed death quickly and Angel has been treated again so have the carpets.
She is very timid if i approach her and will cower her head, not sure why but if she does want cuddles she will come and sit on my lap but not for long.
She is indoors but hasnt seen my cats yet, give her another 2 weeks and i will see how she reacts to my cats.

I have had a run in with the owner who wants her back but this is not going to happen, as i now see it ive paid vet bills to make her better so i now own her. Shes staying here with me and can be neutered soon, hopefully in the next 3 weeks.


----------



## oliviarussian

catcoonz said:


> I have had a run in with the owner who wants her back but this is not going to happen, as i now see it ive paid vet bills to make her better so i now own her. Shes staying here with me and can be neutered soon, hopefully in the next 3 weeks.


Now _that_ makes my blood boil! :mad2::mad2::mad2: How dare she? After the terrible neglect she paid this beautiful girlie.... Angel wouldn't be here if it wasn't for you... Did you get her officially signed over to you CC? I'm guessing she doesn't have a leg to stand on... but the sheer bloody nerve of the woman, she wanted the vet to put her to sleep didn't she? the woman is a disgrace, Angel deserves so much better!!!!!


----------



## catcoonz

She had to sign over Angel to me and i have the documents here, so legally she cant have her back no matter how hard she tries.

She didnt want her but when i saw the lady stood outside i knew there was going to be words said especially as Angel was sitting on the window sill and she saw her.

I had to show the vet the signed paperwork otherwise Angel was still her cat and the vet although refused to pts told me if i wasnt the new owner i cant do anything.

Sneeky i know but this lady cant prove that cat is hers as ive now had her microchipped in my name and changed her name so Angel could have come from anywhere.

Ive also pointed out the cameras to this woman and told her if she ever comes back on my door i will have her done for harrassment, there is no way on earth Angel is ever going to be neglected again and she is now safe, loved and happy.


----------



## colliemerles

_the blooming cheek of it, how dare she try to get her back. . Good thinking with the micro chip :thumbup:.if she comes back again tell her your call the police !!!!_


----------



## we love bsh's

Never a dull moment at your house eh cc lol great to hear positive news.


----------



## kodakkuki

so happy to hear she's doing well- altohugh good thing you pointed out the cameras or i'd have been trying my hand at kittienapping! 


some people just need punched in the face  how Dare she ask for her back!


----------



## catcoonz

After i read about the poor stud cat Eric being taken from his home i put up cameras to protect my cats, there are some strange people around who do seem genuinely fine so you cant be too careful.

BSH.... Yes i seem to get myself into all sorts dont I, never mind im sure i will get myself into even more mischief in 2013 lol.


----------



## sharonchilds

Im so delighted to hear Angel is doing so well, you are a trooper :thumbup: x


----------



## Lulus mum

Well done for standing up to this stupid woman-the cheek of her!!
Cant believe she would be so thick as to think that you would just hand her back!!
You are a STAR.

Maureen


----------



## Cazzer

poor Angel thank goodness she was signed over - nerve of the woman!


----------



## catcoonz

Angel was doing well but she has suddenly stopped eating since the vet had to give her a steroid injection for her flea allergy.
Im now back to syringe feeding, she feels hot on the nose and really not well. Vets are unsure as to what the problem is as blood tests have come back normal. poor girl.


----------



## SnazzyJazzy

poor angel  sending healing vibes your way


----------



## cats galore

poor girl. hope she recovers quickly. she deserves a decent life


----------



## catcoonz

This is Angel tonight, she has spent all yesterday, evening, today hiding in here, when i pull her out or touch her she growls at me.
She went to the vet this morning for her steroid injection but not made any difference yet, hopefully tomorrow she will feel better.
I thought the growling would be pain but the vet cant find anything wrong with her.


----------



## Rolacolacube

Awww the poor thing. Hope she starts to feel much better soon xx


----------



## colliemerles

_poor girl, sending her some good healing vibes, and sending you a hug, xxxxxx_


----------



## Cazzer

oh dear poor baby hope she is feeling better soon x x


----------



## sarahecp

Poor Angel 

Hope she's feeling better soon.

Sending lots of healing vibes your way little Angel xx


----------



## Guest

Aww bless her. I hope she feels a lot better tomorrow.


----------



## flev

Poor Angel, she's been through so much and now yet more problems. Sending her gentle healing vibes from here, and hoping she lets them near her without growling! I really hope she gets a good night's sleep and feels a lot better in the morning.


----------



## sharonchilds

Aww its not fair is it, poor little girl. Do you think maybe she has just got a bug, i know a few cats that have been off colour for a couple of days and are fine now.
Sending you both hugs xx


----------



## catcoonz

Could just be a bug, this morning she is out from her hiding place and eaten her breakfast, not playing yet but im sure she will be by tuesday. The scabs are healing but i dont really like steroid injections as it can knock the stuffing out of them sometimes.


----------



## SnazzyJazzy

Glad she is feeling more herself


----------



## Kah

Have just read all of this. Sending all the positive vibes I have for little Angel xxxxx


----------



## catcoonz

Angel had a walk around, eaten her breakfast and lunch now gone back into hiding, good news is she isnt growling at me anymore.


----------



## Hannahmourneevans

*cuddles for little Angel x*


----------



## Kittenfostermummy

Hope she gets better soon xxxx and massive kudos to you for all you are doing xxxx


----------



## Calinyx

Wow....just seen and read through all this. What a journey poor Angel has had. Hoping she's feeling a bit better today.


----------



## catcoonz

We are not having a good day. Poor Angel her chin is swelling up and looks like a golf ball bless her, i think its an abcess so back off to the vets this evening yet again.


----------



## izzyc

Oh poor little Angel.  

Could it be a linear granuloma? My boy Carson had one on his lower lip last year. It looked horrendous but a corticosteroid shot sorted it out in no time. 

Fingers crossed for little Angel at the vets later.


----------



## cats galore

catcoonz said:


> We are not having a good day. Poor Angel her chin is swelling up and looks like a golf ball bless her, i think its an abcess so back off to the vets this evening yet again.


oh not more problems for her. i hope she has the strength to keep getting over these illnesses. poor girl


----------



## Cazzer

oh bless her its one thing after another with her isn't it. Hope she is feeling better soon x


----------



## catcoonz

Angel will be fine. Vet said its either a flea allergy as she had fleas with scabs over her body which have now gone or could be a food allergy.
Just going to have to try with different foods if its a food allergy to work out which food it is.


----------



## cats galore

that's great news about angel. let's hope you can find what the allergy is asap


----------



## sharonchilds

Blimey cc, some one up there needs to give you a break 
Poor Angel, sending lots of love to you both. x


----------



## Calvine

catcoonz said:


> We are not having a good day. Poor Angel her chin is swelling up and looks like a golf ball bless her, i think its an abcess so back off to the vets this evening yet again.


Poor you CC: hope the little soul is soon feeling better.


----------



## Calvine

catcoonz said:


> Angel will be fine. Vet said its either a flea allergy as she had fleas with scabs over her body which have now gone or could be a food allergy.
> Just going to have to try with different foods if its a food allergy to work out which food it is.


CC: I've been thro this, flea allergy, food allergy, plant allergy!! In the end my vet said Jesse was_ possibly _allergic to another of the cats in the house. When I said 'You are kidding me?' he looked me in the eye and said 'No...not kidding!!' Hope she is OK!!


----------



## catcoonz

She came with fleas and had scabs all over her back, neck and tail base so i hope thats the reason.
What am i going to do if she is allergic to cats......just thinking of her leaving me just pulls at my heart. Do you think this would be better for her to find a new home. Obviously i will try everything to ensure she gets better and has a long happy life so hope its just flea allergy. 
It takes so long to find a food allergy...where the hell do you start with that.


----------



## buffie

catcoonz said:


> She came with fleas and had scabs all over her back, neck and tail base so i hope thats the reason.
> What am i going to do if she is allergic to cats......just thinking of her leaving me just pulls at my heart. Do you think this would be better for her to find a new home. Obviously i will try everything to ensure she gets better and has a long happy life so hope its just flea allergy.
> *It takes so long to find a food allergy...where the hell do you start with that.:confused*:


If it is a food allergy you could try her on something like Hills ZD it is a hydrolyzed protein food(wet and dry) or Purina HA(dry only)which ,if when fed ,symptoms reduce,will point to a possible food allergy.Then it is a case of introducing different foods to find the trigger.I have a cat with IBD and I'm in the process of trying to find the trigger for it.


----------



## Kah

Sorry I can't add anything useful, just so pleased that Angel seems a bit better. Have been thinking of you. kxxx


----------



## catcoonz

Thankyou so much for telling me about Hills ZD, Angel has happily been eating this, drinking fine now, scabs are almost gone just a few around her neck but falling off.
She was caught playing with Calypso my other cat today, pingpong balls all over the place. I think we have suddenly turned a corner and the best and heart felt ever is she came up to me for a cuddle and purred for the very first time...now thats progress and all i ever wanted was to see her play and purr.
of course her lip is still swollen but the steroid injection will work, she also had smaller swellings on the lips inside on both sides poor girl.
so if her health continues to improve neutering will be in 2 weeks and i cant wait.


----------



## buffie

catcoonz said:


> Thankyou so much for telling me about Hills ZD, Angel has happily been eating this, drinking fine now, scabs are almost gone just a few around her neck but falling off.
> She was caught playing with Calypso my other cat today, pingpong balls all over the place. I think we have suddenly turned a corner and the best and heart felt ever is she came up to me for a cuddle and purred for the very first time...now thats progress and all i ever wanted was to see her play and purr.
> of course her lip is still swollen but the steroid injection will work, she also had smaller swellings on the lips inside on both sides poor girl.
> so if her health continues to improve neutering will be in 2 weeks and i cant wait.


Thats a very quick response to the diet food,not sure that it is responsible for the sudden improvement but may be wrong, so glad that she seems to be getting better


----------



## catcoonz

No, sorry thats not what i meant.
The allergy we still have as her lip is still swollen but i have been putting manuka honey on the scabs which have dried and are falling off, shes not scratching herself sore anymore.
She is no way in full health and neutering in 2 weeks is only a guide that it could possibly be then. she had a play and now purrs so shes feeling better.
im sure i put her lip was swollen in the previous post.
From how she was hiding in her little house on the scratch post to last night is an improvement. Sorry i got carried away, i never expected her to be purring and to come up and cuddle me as when i got her she was poorly with a high temperature. sorry if i confused anybody.
Food allergies as most know can take months or even years to sort out as we have to try every type of food.


----------



## catcoonz

I have to admit i have been stupid and the swelling on her lip was my own fault. Her normal food i ran out of so i gave her RC skin and coat and Iams.
As i have to keep a diary of her food for the vet i now know what i did wrong. This evening the swelling is going down now but my stupidity resulted in poor angel needing a steroid injection which would have been avoided if i had taken more care.
I know this post is useless information but i feel so guilty i just had to say.


----------



## izzyc

catcoonz said:


> I have to admit i have been stupid and the swelling on her lip was my own fault. Her normal food i ran out of so i gave her RC skin and coat and Iams.
> As i have to keep a diary of her food for the vet i now know what i did wrong. This evening the swelling is going down now but my stupidity resulted in poor angel needing a steroid injection which would have been avoided if i had taken more care.
> I know this post is useless information but i feel so guilty i just had to say.


Don't feel bad, you couldn't have known.

You've done so much for this poor girl, she would be dead without you!! As it is she's playing, purring and enjoying life again!


----------



## sharonchilds

Like izzyc said, dont blame yourself you are doing a wonderful job.
At least you know now for sure what she can and can't have. You do so much i think its bloody amazing. xx


----------



## GingerJasper

Don't beat yourself up CC your doing an amazing job and i'm sure Angel appreciates it.

It's great to hear that she is doing well especially as she was so poorly. she has come so far.


----------



## catcoonz

Thankyou, she has come along way and its great to see her purring and happier.
I think im coming to the sad conclusion of letting her become part of another familys life who will love her and keep me updated. I get so attached to them so its hard but then i hear of other cats needing help and if i keep them all i wont have room to help.
Angel is along way off being fit for rehoming as she has to be neutered first.
If anybody would be interested or would like a trial run when she is ready that would be great.


----------



## sharonchilds

That must be a very hard decision for you cc, but you can pick the perfect family for Angel, one that will keep you updated and lots of photos.
I dont know how you do it, but i suppose the end result..Happy Healthy Cat going to a loving home must make you grin from ear to ear 
I would be very proud of myself if i were you
How is the little bundle of gorgeousness doing today?


----------



## catcoonz

I will try and keep myself together when the time comes but will admit i adore Angel so yes going to be hard but then it will be easier knowing she is in her loving special home.
She is doing very well today, the steroid injection has reduced the swelling, back on her normal diet, she only has 3 scabs on her neck now which will fall off any day......so yes im really happy with her progress. Will need to place a new photo of her tomorrow for everybody, shes so happy and follows me up to bed.


----------



## Skipperoo

Hey Catcoonz!

Has little Angel found a home yet? I know she isn't due one for another couple of months or so. Can't wait to see a picture of the wee beaut. Will she have to have the injections for the rest of her life? Poor baby x


----------



## catcoonz

She hasnt found a home yet but im not too worried as she needs neutering first.
Steroid injection was a one off due to my fault, other than my stupidity to give her different food the vet is very happy and she will leave me in great health. xx


----------



## Skipperoo

This is very exciting news, well done you or helping her x


----------



## we love bsh's

cc did you breed your girl back up?


----------



## catcoonz

yes i did, paws crossed now she has taken, if not it doesnt matter as my other girl is hopefully pregnant, no season for 3 weeks now so looking good. x


----------



## we love bsh's

catcoonz said:


> yes i did, paws crossed now she has taken, if not it doesnt matter as my other girl is hopefully pregnant, no season for 3 weeks now so looking good. x


awww brill,what colour are all your mc's? Im not a tabby kind of person tbh but you had a whitee and cream one a bit back didnt you it was lovely


----------



## catcoonz

I still have him (pic). Mum whos first litter didnt like being a mum and she has been neutered, shes a bugger as she tries to get in with kittens and chew tails so sadly i just cant keep her nor risk her around babies younger than 12 weeks old.
my queens are brown tabbies, black smoke, and blue and white....stud boy silver.
Hope to have brown tabbies and silver babies if they are pregnant. these are the only colours i will breed now.


----------



## we love bsh's

catcoonz said:


> I still have him (pic). Mum whos first litter didnt like being a mum and she has been neutered, shes a bugger as she tries to get in with kittens and chew tails so sadly i just cant keep her nor risk her around babies younger than 12 weeks old.
> my queens are brown tabbies, black smoke, and blue and white....stud boy silver.
> Hope to have brown tabbies and silver babies if they are pregnant. these are the only colours i will breed now.


I know you like your tabbies and silvers.Would love to see your black smoke and blue and white sometime.How many you got cc the mc's i mean?

Im on 10 

What a naughty girly you had.


----------



## we love bsh's

catcoonz said:


> I still have him (pic). Mum whos first litter didnt like being a mum and she has been neutered, shes a bugger as she tries to get in with kittens and chew tails so sadly i just cant keep her nor risk her around babies younger than 12 weeks old.
> my queens are brown tabbies, black smoke, and blue and white....stud boy silver.
> Hope to have brown tabbies and silver babies if they are pregnant. these are the only colours i will breed now.


That boy is gorgeous are you keeping him?


----------



## catcoonz

I was thinking of keeping him as a stud but he loves the sofa too much so ive put him up for sale today.
Black smoke ive only had 6 months and she is 3years old.
Heres some pic of 5 of my girls. Ive got 8 mc's now as ive kept 2 from last years matings they are going to replace possibly 2 of my older queens as they are 4years old now and i wont breed them after this age but they are staying with me as my pampered pets.
First pic Amber...sadly with her first litter of 3 babies at 6 weeks pregnant one baby died inside her and she had an emergency neuter.


----------



## we love bsh's

catcoonz said:


> I was thinking of keeping him as a stud but he loves the sofa too much so ive put him up for sale today.
> Black smoke ive only had 6 months and she is 3years old.
> Heres some pic of 5 of my girls. Ive got 8 mc's now as ive kept 2 from last years matings they are going to replace possibly 2 of my older queens as they are 4years old now and i wont breed them after this age but they are staying with me as my pampered pets.
> First pic Amber...sadly with her first litter of 3 babies at 6 weeks pregnant one baby died inside her and she had an emergency neuter.


Aww that 1st pic love that one but there all gorgeous thats sad about the kitten dying inside her such a shame


----------



## catcoonz

Kittens are just an extra joy to have, aslong as my girls are ok thats all that matters to me.

Please note....the above pics are not resuce's looking for homes.


----------



## we love bsh's

catcoonz said:


> Kittens are just an extra joy to have, aslong as my girls are ok thats all that matters to me.
> 
> Please note....the above pics are not resuce's looking for homes.


bootiful cc


----------



## Guest

They are all gorgeous. I wish I had room!


----------



## catcoonz

You dont need room fiji, they are my own cats and i wont ever part with them. xx


----------



## Treaclesmum

catcoonz said:


> I was thinking of keeping him as a stud but he loves the sofa too much so ive put him up for sale today.
> Black smoke ive only had 6 months and she is 3years old.
> Heres some pic of 5 of my girls. Ive got 8 mc's now as ive kept 2 from last years matings they are going to replace possibly 2 of my older queens as they are 4years old now and i wont breed them after this age but they are staying with me as my pampered pets.
> First pic Amber...sadly with her first litter of 3 babies at 6 weeks pregnant one baby died inside her and she had an emergency neuter.


Oh wow!! :001_tt1: Amber and Bree are especially beautiful colours!! :001_wub:


----------



## sarahecp

catcoonz said:


> I was thinking of keeping him as a stud but he loves the sofa too much so ive put him up for sale today.
> Black smoke ive only had 6 months and she is 3years old.
> Heres some pic of 5 of my girls. Ive got 8 mc's now as ive kept 2 from last years matings they are going to replace possibly 2 of my older queens as they are 4years old now and i wont breed them after this age but they are staying with me as my pampered pets.
> First pic Amber...sadly with her first litter of 3 babies at 6 weeks pregnant one baby died inside her and she had an emergency neuter.


They are beautiful :001_wub: :001_wub: CC 

I think we need pics of all 8  I need a big Coonie fix


----------



## Guest

Sorry I thought one was for sale.


----------



## sharonchilds

You have a very cute fluffy family cc :001_wub:


----------



## Cazzer

aww they are lovely thank you for sharing them x


----------



## catcoonz

Fiji444 said:


> Sorry I thought one was for sale.


Sorry Fiji, yes this is the kitten.


----------



## we love bsh's

catcoonz said:


> Sorry Fiji, yes this is the kitten.


Do you own his daddy cc


----------



## catcoonz

Of course. And a photo of mum as i know you will ask.


----------



## we love bsh's

catcoonz said:


> Of course. And a photo of mum as i know you will ask.


Lolol you know me well cc there a lovely pair what is mums colour called?


----------



## catcoonz

Mum is a red silver shaded. she is neutered now after her first litter of tail chewing, couldnt risk that again.


----------



## Treaclesmum

catcoonz said:


> Mum is a red silver shaded. she is neutered now after her first litter of tail chewing, couldnt risk that again.


She chewed their tails?!


----------



## we love bsh's

catcoonz said:


> Mum is a red silver shaded. she is neutered now after her first litter of tail chewing, couldnt risk that again.


Oh right its a nice colour.Did you find out what colour the boy ikitten was then?

Do you have two studs i forget now?


----------



## catcoonz

Sadly yes she got carried away washing the babies and had then 7 days early so just greatful 4 survived from a litter of 8.
She keeps trying to chew the silver boys tail so she is now isolated when im out. Shes fine with adults though but little tails she just cant resist.

I was keeping the silver baby as my other stud but ive decided to let a wonderful family have him instead, so going to buy a studboy later this year. Colour wise i dont mind, possibly a brown tabby or if im very lucky a blue and white, will see what this queen has.

Gccf have said the kitten is a red silver tabby.


----------

